#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Astral projection

## Rikah

I have been astral projecting for a long time but lately I have been blocked and I don't know why so does anybody know how I could solve this problem

----------


## chestermccoy

Expect this to happen. Not just with Astral Projection but with everything. Don't automatically assume that you are being 'blocked'. Its easy on the ego, but hard to find a lasting solution. You just need to step things up a notch. Put in work. Results don't come on their own. Think about how hard it was at first, and how you needed to develop those talents. If its truly worth it, then go through those exercises again.

----------

